# Firmware: Canon EOS 5DS & EOS 5DS R v1.1.0



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 2, 2016)

```
Canon has released new firmware for the EOS 5DS and EOS 5DS R to add support for the W-E1 wifi adaptor.</p>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.0 incorporates the following enhancement:</p>
<ol>
<li>Support for the Wi-Fi Adapter W-E1 has been added.</li>
</ol>
<p><b>Download: </b><a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5ds/eos-5ds#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 5Ds v1.1.0</a> | <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/internet/portal/us/home/support/details/cameras/dslr/eos-5ds-r/eos-5ds-r#drivers_downloads_tab" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Canon EOS 5Ds R v1.1.0</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Frage (Nov 2, 2016)

So many MkIII Pro users let down...


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 2, 2016)

Frage said:


> So many MkIII Pro users let down...



sure because it's hard to use an eyefi card.


----------



## Frage (Nov 2, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Frage said:
> 
> 
> > So many MkIII Pro users let down...
> ...



Can you remotely control and trigger the 5D MkIII with an Eyefi card?


----------



## privatebydesign (Nov 2, 2016)

rrcphoto said:


> Frage said:
> 
> 
> > So many MkIII Pro users let down...
> ...






The Eye-Fi card is one way communication only. It is all but worthless junk.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 2, 2016)

Park Cameras emailed me today to say they are shipping my W-E1 card for the 5DS. Been so used to Wi-Fi on the 6D that its the one feature I felt let down the 5DS. 
Looks like I need to apply the firmware upgrade.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Nov 2, 2016)

Frage said:


> So many MkIII Pro users let down...



I'm not one of them.


----------



## Fatalv (Nov 2, 2016)

camerabug said:


> Frage said:
> 
> 
> > So many MkIII Pro users let down...
> ...



I'm one of them. 

I would have gladly picked this up for my 5DMK3, but I won't touch the junk EyeFi cards. It would be great for astro work and other shoots where I'd like to stream images to a tablet/laptop to view at higher res.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 3, 2016)

Frage said:


> So many users let down...



The real let-down is how horribly bad Canon's wifi-software is - even if you get it on-board or on-card...


----------



## Act444 (Nov 6, 2016)

I've updated my R to the new firmware but will hold off on getting the card for now - would like to hear from those who do pick one up what the experience is like...


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 6, 2016)

Updated firmware and used the W-E1 in my 5DS. Set-up identical to th 6D and very easy to use was able to connect to my iPad Pro in seconds. 
Does rob the SD slot if left in all the time.


----------



## Maiaibing (Nov 7, 2016)

jeffa4444 said:


> Updated firmware and used the W-E1 in my 5DS. Set-up identical to th 6D and very easy to use was able to connect to my iPad Pro in seconds.
> Does rob the SD slot if left in all the time.


"Seconds" may give people the wrong impression, so just to be specific (this was timed):

Cannot physically be done in less than ~30 sec. - and then *only *if you are an expert in clicking through the menus on a touch screen with no hesitation at all *and *have linked up the two devices before _*and *_not used the wifi with another device in between. 

It's 14 button clicks (!) to change from one device to another - even if used before... (easier to do if you have a touchscreen) but the 5DS/R does not.

Why? Because it does not allow the camera to remember a device *and * does not allow a unified profile *and * does not allow the user to specify the security level. If any of the three were different life with Canon wifi would be much easier.

Nikon - that is actually "seconds". And you can link up a new device just like that: Snap.


----------

